# Miniature Symphony



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Greetings!

This is a continuous symphony consisting of three episodes.
It is realized by Finale and Garritan digital orchestra.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Flambdacdm

Kjell


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Sounds nice. To me it sounds more like a mini piano concerto than symphony. I admire how you went for a polyphonic approach. The were a moments I felt the parts could be tightened up a bit, but I thought was a good longer work. My biggest criticism maybe the parts in the treble don't seem well defined/differentiated at times like say around 3:00. I'm not sure if it's the orchestration or the sound file.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks for your feedback Phil, appreciated.
It was once a piano concerto, but I myself like it better this way. The piano tends to draw most attention.
Now actually I let the harp do some of the piano work. I am pretty sure it would be difficult, if even possible, for a harpist.
It has mostly a counterpoint character, voices mix and may be hard to separate. I could try to mix instruments in different groups, could be easier to dissolve, or I should do a better panning. Many options and room for improvements.
Thanks for your suggestions.
Kjell


----------

